# What fish????



## cossie

I created a thread earlier on asking your opinions for a new thread where you have to guess the fish and i got alot of positive replies.So i have decided to go forward with it.
Basically i will start by taking a picture of a fish and the blanking it out and revalling a small bit every 2-24 hours depending on when i can come online and they livelyness of the thread. To cover the picture just open it with paint or whatever art programm you Americans use lol and paint the background black leaving a small part of the fish visible. Then uncover it slowely. It sounds complacated but once its been done a few times all you lot will get it im sure.

The first person to guess the fish either repeats this process themsleves or if they dont want too do it then pass it onto someone else.

Finally each picture is allowed ONE clue and one clue only and it can be of the person who put the pictures up choice but be careful not to make it too obviouse.

That just about wraps it up so if you have any questions ill create another thread called "WHAT FISH questions".


Any way heres my picture. 
i found it very hard to reveal it bit by bit so its a bit scrappy but as long as its hidden it should be ok .:smile:

Hope you all enjoy this.


----------



## dan3345

I dont think that picture shows enough of the fish to even guess, but based on the dorsal fin alone I will say is it some sort of cichlid?

No wait, Its a sailfin molly isnt it?


----------



## cossie

Dan thats the point talk about what it could be amogst youselfs on this thread untl i reveal a bit more and i cant say what it is until you guess but of coarse you guys have 1 clue i can tell you


----------



## platies pwn

i dont think people will discuss it if there is no chance of figuring it out


----------



## cossie

platies pwn said:


> i dont think people will discuss it if there is no chance of figuring it out


well it wil be revealed a bit more later lol

patience is the key


----------



## cossie

well im going to reveal a bit more for tonight as you Americans are on when im a sleep so here you are.


i will post it more revealed if no one has guessed it tomorrow morning my time when you guys are asleep lol.

good luck


----------



## funlad3

It definatley looks like a ciclid, but the two feeler things (don't know what they're called) makes me think of some form of a labyrinth fish... Hmm...


----------



## funlad3

The only thing that four minutes of Google brings me is the Apistogramma borellii, the Umbrella Cichlid. Yes? No? Maybe so?


----------



## dan3345

either a cichlid a sailfin molly or a gourami of some sort, and its definitely not the middle one, or at-least that's the least likely.


----------



## cossie

Lol all I can say is ditto I'll say when you get the right answer but u also have 1 clue but being as it's first time I'll say. No it's not an umbrella cicilid


----------



## burninrubber390

well id def have to say that it looks like an angel


----------



## cossie

burninrubber390 said:


> well id def have to say that it looks like an angel


No lol u want a clue


----------



## lohachata

not an angel for sure...not a gourami for sure...not a borellii...most likely not even apistogramma..but it is a cichlid...
hmmmmm..might even be one of the geophagus crew....maybe.

google is cheating...


----------



## dan3345

what is our clue?


----------



## cossie

Okay no one has guessed so far and you asked for the clue so you shall get it. It is a cichlids


----------



## Blue Cray

discuss,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hXcChic22

German Ram?


----------



## lohachata

cossie...you are doing fine...keep it up..but make these clowns work..don't let them off too easy..

good lord....not a german or otherwise ram....lol..not even a greek ram..the greek ram of course is golden..


----------



## funlad3

Oh. If Google is cheating, then I'm screwed. Could whoever wins this do some form of a Salt Water fish that's common?


----------



## funlad3

Well, I'm back. I didn't really leave, but still. I was on Craigslist looking for fish tanks (as always) and I chanced upon this: 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/for/2127667878.html

This makes my next guess the Pseudotropheus Acei, the Yellow-tail acei. I doubt I'm right, why would I be, but I'm sure this will lead someone to the answer.


----------



## cichbilly

guttatus jewel cichlid!


----------



## dan3345

cichbilly said:


> guttatus jewel cichlid!


I think we have a winner, I was gunna guess this.. not guttatus but jewel cichlid. So yeah I think this guy won. :chair:


----------



## Revolution1221

i want to say a curviceps(dwarf flag cichlid) but the colors dont match up exactly and this fish is much shorter and rounder than a curviceps and you can see its big lips. its def a south american cichlid i think.


----------



## Revolution1221

the jewel cichlid has to long of a body i think. its something more round.


----------



## funlad3

Not a jewel. Look at the tail shape.


----------



## dan3345

oh yeah I forgot how long they can be..

DONT SAY ANYTHING


----------



## sam555

i think its a fire cichlid or a discus


----------



## cossie

Bingo BlueCray it's a discuss

now you can take this opportunity to do it youself
or pas it on...also in a min I'll show you that it was a discuss

but good guess


----------



## cossie

just to prove it


----------



## Revolution1221

i think it shouldn't just be type of fish you guess but specific breed and everything otherwise where do you draw the line? like if you have a type of mbuna cichlid as the picture someone just guesses mbuna its a little over simplified and not as fun.


----------



## cossie

ok the exact type for the future


----------



## funlad3

Discusses are Cichlids? I guess I learn something new every day!


----------



## cossie

Oh shoot sorry but there not are they.

Crap lol I'm so sorry


----------



## funlad3

Oh... (extra letters. *Mods, why is this minimum character thing in place? Just wondering!*)


----------



## hXcChic22

cossie said:


> Oh shoot sorry but there not are they.
> 
> Crap lol I'm so sorry


No, you're right. They are a type of cichlid, just like angelfish.


----------



## cossie

Lol that's good I thought they were a cichlid


----------



## dan3345

who does the next one? Make it harder, also shouldn't have someone won a while ago for saying cichlid? Or atleast have been told they were on the right track?


----------



## cossie

Dan,,,,,blue cray does the next one and cichlid was my clue...

U will get the hang of it


----------



## funlad3

Fish classifications elude me.


----------



## lohachata

Symphysodon Discus..South American Cichlid...geez....it's about time..


----------



## funlad3

Alright then! That makes sense!


----------



## cossie

Hmmm it seems Blue Cray hasn't posted one I will give him a bit longer but out of intrest,,,,do amy of you guys wanna do it


----------



## funlad3

ME!!! I got dibs! If he doesn't post by tomorrow at noon (According to the site clock) I've got dibs. No one will ever guess it; not even TOS!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oooooh... this oughta be good.


----------



## cossie

Hehe I'm up for itcus I know yours is likekely to be marine lol and I just got a second hand marine tank for 30 quid and it's a nano 24 wich I think isnearly100 litres and 24 gallons lol


----------



## funlad3

Who said anything about marine? I have a Freshwater too don't forget! And,my neighbors have a pond next door! And I like fishing! The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## cossie

Hehe if you want you can start it


----------



## funlad3

Okay, I will later if I can't remember the name of the fish now. I had it written down at home because I was going to PM it to TOS, but then you came out with this thread!!! Wish me luck...


----------



## funlad3

I won't be able too. It's too uncommon!!!


----------



## cossie

lol try a different fish then lol


----------



## funlad3

No, no, this is too good a fish to not do. I'll have it up by the end of tonight, and it will be worth the wait. It won't be guessed even fully revealed!


----------



## cossie

Lol if no-one guessed and
it's all uncoverd then u go again.

However try get it up quick so I can have a crack as I'm
going to my nan and grandads for 3 days so I won't be on :-(


----------



## funlad3

Okay! Okay! I'm looking!


----------



## cossie

Ok ok lol HURRY hehehe lol


----------



## funlad3

I can't find it!!! Give me a few hours! I'm sorry, I'm sorry!


----------



## cossie

Ok but no more posts on this thread untill funboy hasposted it lol


----------



## funlad3

Funboy? FUNBOY?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

*FUNLAD!!!!*


Okay.


----------



## cossie

Lol sorry bout that m8


----------



## funlad3

It's fine... I think...


----------



## dan3345

funlad3 said:


> Funboy? FUNBOY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> *FUNLAD!!!!*
> 
> 
> Okay.


i lol'ed


----------



## Revolution1221

funboy just sounds really creapy


----------



## cossie

Lol....u puttin the pic up


----------



## funlad3

YES!!! I just finished editing all of them. They look awesome! Just let me upload them!


----------



## funlad3

Alright, the first Picture is up!!! Prepare to fail (Sorry, I couldn't find the picture that I was looking for, so this might be somewhat easier than what I had anticipated...)

Also, please read the "Before I Get Started" post below the picture(s).

Now to change the background...

Oh!!! URL!!!



http://randomwebsiteforwhatfish.blogspot.com/


----------



## funlad3

Cool. Now the background fits color wise. I just wish there was a coral reef one...


----------



## funlad3

*What Fish???? 2 Is ready!!!*

bump......


----------



## e048

is it a ram of some sort?


----------



## dan3345

jeez its in pieces..


----------



## funlad3

Not a ram, and YES!!! Using my mac, I Lasoed it to pieces... So yes, they are in order and the next picture will re-piece it by filling in the blanks. When this thing gets to page six, I'll add picture two. And no, not a ram.

Oh, and this will again be brilliant. A Googling of the Latin name brought up only 3,930 results!!!


----------



## hXcChic22

The colors make me think koi or something but I know it can't be that easy, haha


----------



## funlad3

Um, yes?!?!?! If the colors don't remind you of a koi, there's something wrong with you...


----------



## funlad3

That kind of makes it sound like it's a koi... It's not. Series two is online NOW!!!

http://randomwebsiteforwhatfish.blogspot.com/


----------



## hXcChic22

Something about that pic is really bugging me... like I've seen those fish somewhere before but I just can't put my finger on it! Good possibility, since I've been to several aquariums and tons of huge fish stores. Who knows though :roll:


----------



## funlad3

Ha!! HAA!!! HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmm...here is a clue...let's rule out characins.


----------



## funlad3

Thank you for that!!! I'll update tomorrow for sure or tonight if more people guess...


----------



## funlad3

Hey, TOS, where are you? This picture was originally intended as a PM to you, so GUESS!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'm guessing it's NOT a koi, right?

In that case, my guess goes to a damselfish


----------



## funlad3

Not a koi, not a type of damsel. I'll uncover more this afternoon. Keep guessing everyone! It's OK if you're wrong!


----------



## cossie

I'm still stuck so I guess I'll have to wait until
next bit is uncoverd


----------



## emc7

I've seen oscars with that much yellow, but not the white. Maybe a flowerhorn?


----------



## funlad3

Nope! I'll post later today, not tomorrow.


----------



## funlad3

The new post is up. It shows the gill cover and eye.


----------



## cossie

Hmmmm I wonder if it's related to the carp family


----------



## funlad3

No comment...


----------



## lohachata

hmmmmmmm..something about the opercle...
as you may have noticed ; i am really not playing..not making guesses...i am afraid that i lack the expertise for species identification...


----------



## funlad3

Go for it!!! You can't be worse than me!!!

I'll also give you all a clue: It looks nothing like the family it's related to. Oh, and I just decided that I would add the link to the site in my signature.


----------



## cossie

Lol funlad is really into this which is good because I didn't think it would work


----------



## funlad3

Of course it'll work! Oh, and the old thread has a link at the very bottom of this web page.


----------



## cossie

Ok hmmmmm I know you have given a clue but can I ask is it FW, SW or pond fish


----------



## emc7

lol Loha is sandbagging. He's afraid you'll stop the game if he answers every one in 30 seconds.


----------



## funlad3

If this is the case, please guess this one... No one else will! (TOS:fun


----------



## TheOldSalt

a wrasse.. a hogfish?


----------



## funlad3

Fine! It's a Wrasse! But not a Hogfish! What clued you into the wrassness?


----------



## TheOldSalt

What, are you kidding? Only wrasses have pectoral fins like that in conjunction with eyes that small.


----------



## cossie

Hmmmmm a koi fairy wrass


----------



## funlad3

TOS, I recognize a wrasse by just looking at them and saying, well, this looks wrassey. I recognize the whole look of the fish and categorize it, which is why I thought this was so hard. Believe me, it is.

Cossie, nope. 


Keep guessing everyone! I'll add another picture in a minute! That, and I'll be offline for most of this afternoon through probably Friday afternoon.


----------



## cossie

It's defiantly wrasse hmmmmm it looks a bit like a Maori wrasse but I don't think it is


----------



## funlad3

Nope, but you're getting close!!!


----------



## cossie

Can you uncover a bit more


----------



## TheOldSalt

I still guess it's a hogfish, Bodianus eclancheri. Normally called Harlequin Wrasse instead of Harlequin Hogfish.


----------



## hXcChic22

TheOldSalt said:


> I still guess it's a hogfish, Bodianus eclancheri. Normally called Harlequin Wrasse instead of Harlequin Hogfish.


That looks awfully right! http://www.eol.org/pages/210893


----------



## lohachata

and not many species have an opercle shaped like that either..


----------



## Revolution1221

wow yeah that def looks right. weird fish it looks like a freshwater fish far more than a salt water one. what is the difference between a hogfish in wrasse.


----------



## funlad3

Sorry to leave you all speculating, I just got back!!! Yes! It's a Harlequin Wrasse! I'll put the rest of the pictures up for anyone who wanted to see more. (Sorry... ) I thought the Hogfish was a different species, which is why I thought it was wrong. My Noobness is showing!!! (Go Spongebob!!!) My hat is pf to you TOS!!! Your turn. Great...


----------



## TheOldSalt

Actually, I'm gonna have to pass. My picposting ability is a bit limited.


----------



## funlad3

Well, I guess that's good for anyone that isn't absolutely amazing, but that kind of makes me sad...


----------



## cossie

I'll do it next if you want but I will let any one who hasn't done it yet and wants too lol till 12.00pm uk time to put there name forward


----------



## cossie

ok no rreplies so ill do it.

hehe this is a tricky one

good luck


----------



## TheOldSalt

A molly, maybe?


----------



## cossie

Haha nicht


----------



## sam555

i thhink its either a pleco or an oscar


----------



## cossie

nowhere near


----------



## funlad3

Ist es eine Betta Splendenens? Ich weise nicht, aber ich muss errate! Deutsch ist der beste!!!


----------



## cossie

lol i hate german.....no not betta splendan


----------



## funlad3

If you hate it, then don't use it!!! I take German in school!


----------



## cossie

lol i know i just like the word nicht......i used to take i didnt get on with the teacher so dropped it in yr10


----------



## sam555

can you give us some sort of a clue


----------



## cossie

ok your 1 and only clue is that its an MARINE FISH!!!!!


----------



## cossie

ok not so many people playing now.......so ill uncover it a bit more

I have uncovered a bit more or the face,A little bit of the dorsal and tail.


GET GUESSING


----------



## Revolution1221

oh you changed the fish? it was a different picture before and the one clue was an african cichlid...


----------



## cossie

yer i just madre a **************** up i cant hcange it now but i will later but for now do the marine 1


----------



## Revolution1221

looks like a type of angelfish or butterflyfish but i cant find anything with similar color


----------



## TheOldSalt

Whoops, you uncovered too much at a time this time. I already know this one. I won't reveal it, though, since that would be pointless, but you made a good choice with such an atypical species.


----------



## funlad3

As soon as I eat some breakfast, this is over. If I've seen it before, I'll know it!


----------



## funlad3

It's definitely an angel, and I want to say the Imperator Angel, but it's not. Let me think a bit longer on this one. Well, I can't think of it... yet. For now, you're safe.


----------



## cossie

ok lol ill reveal abit more of the MARINE one..Im sorry about there being two pictures because it was suppose to be the tropical one but i accidently donr the marine one.However IF i win again i will retry the tropical one.

Your getting very close


----------



## Blue Cray

I'm gonna gguess an angel fish, i think you should stick to salt or fresh most of us have never kept salt.


----------



## cossie

Ok it is an angelfish but.......What type


----------



## funlad3

It's some Centropyge... I just don't know which...


----------



## cossie

ill uncover more tomorrow


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, come on you guys, how many angels are only black white & grey? ( not many )
This is a species that is difficult to keep and very expensive, and thusly rarely seen, but once upon a time it was one of the most common angels you'd find in books and for sale. It was a LOT cheaper back then too. In fact, you could say it was a steal.


----------



## cossie

lol heres the next bit


----------



## hXcChic22

Bandit Angelfish (Holacanthus arculatus)


----------



## funlad3

Now THAT'S funny! Bandits steal things! I don't know why I've never heard of them before!


----------



## cossie

hXcChic22 said:


> Bandit Angelfish (Holacanthus arculatus)



HMMMM YES you got it right however i had it down as a different name look here- http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/fish_detail.asp?id=641&fishType=marine

However it looks the same and is probably jujst another name 

Well Done 

Maam its your turn:king:


----------



## hXcChic22

Ok here is mine: (Hope it's not too easy for some people, lol)


----------



## funlad3

I recognized that immediately... Marine Betta. Really, just try again. Please. That was fun for about ten seconds.


----------



## hXcChic22

Oh poop. You stink. All right, give me a few minutes to delve deeper into the interwebz for a more obscure picture.


----------



## funlad3

Go for it. I'll be here for a while working on a 3-D animation for Human Geography...


----------



## hXcChic22

Ok this one... *phew* This better not be an immediate guess cause seriously, it's obscure. Don't mind the black blotch, there was just a second fish there and I didn't want it showing.


----------



## funlad3

Hmmm.... I, based on instinct, would guess something like a shovel nose surgeon fish. (Is this even real?) IDK though. Someone else is bound to...


----------



## hXcChic22

Nope, not a shovelnose/sturgeon.


----------



## funlad3

I figured.


----------



## cossie

I can't even see the pic have u got a link to it


----------



## TheOldSalt

The tail screams "Loach!" but the snout says catfish.
Hmmm...
Ah-HA! It's the shovelnosed catloach, obviously.


----------



## sam555

is it a driftwood catfish or a bottlenose catfish


----------



## hXcChic22

Nope to everything so far! Here is a slightly more revealed picture:









Also direct link: http://i52.tinypic.com/2h2ehzc.jpg


----------



## Revolution1221

what the heck is wrong with its face lol


----------



## TheOldSalt

Whoa!
Freeky-deeky.
Ah, the _Humpheaded_ shovelnosed catloach. I should have seen it sooner.


----------



## Revolution1221

TheOldSalt said:


> Whoa!
> Freeky-deeky.
> Ah, the _Humpheaded_ shovelnosed catloach. I should have seen it sooner.


ahaha i really want to see what it is im to lazy to search the internet. do u already know what it is old salt?


----------



## Corwin

lol I searched the net and I couldnt figure it out...


on a side note do the fish have to be aquarium safe or is it simply a requirement that they be fish.


----------



## cossie

Tos ur turn


----------



## Revolution1221

Corwin said:


> lol I searched the net and I couldnt figure it out...
> 
> 
> on a side note do the fish have to be aquarium safe or is it simply a requirement that they be fish.


i think it can be any fish


----------



## Revolution1221

hxc is it a type of catfish? im guessing it is but it could be a type of loach. may help narrow the search a little lol


----------



## hXcChic22

I don't think it's a "catfish" but it does look like one, doesn't it?! Ok here is your clue: It is a "ray-finned" fish. 
And a more revealed pic. 









Direct link: http://i52.tinypic.com/2dtw2o6.jpg


----------



## Blue Cray

Kinda reminds me of a cave angelfish, definitely has to have adapted to no light to have no color or eyes.


----------



## funlad3

Is it swimming upside down? That's one weird looking fish!


----------



## Corwin

It looks like some kind of loach to me...


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ah, I think I have it now. 
This is gonna be a real toughie for anyone who hasn't been around a bit. This fish used to be in the hobby about 40 years ago, but was banned when it got slapped with protection laws. The shortness of the barbels of this specimen was fooling me, since they are normally much longer.

Maybe.
I could be wrong.
If this fish is african, then I'm probably right.

However... this could be a fake-out; this might be a young juvenile of something much more common.


----------



## cossie

so has it been guessed or is is the person who guest it right


----------



## hXcChic22

It's not African, TOS


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, well so much for that. It is a blind cave fish, though, right? I thought it was a Blind Barb, but now I got nothing.


----------



## funlad3

I'm more lost than this fish would be in New York!


----------



## lohachata

it definitely has the snout of a sturgeon...


----------



## hXcChic22

Yes, it's blind and lives underground... but where? And what's its name?


----------



## cossie

Aha not sure but is it this Sinocyclocheilus hyalinus


----------



## funlad3

Cossie has it! The common name is the Hyaline Fish. 

Cossie, post an update on your SW! That whole section of the site is quiet with only me there asking questions!


----------



## hXcChic22

Yep, Cossie is right! Here is the common name (supposedly): Golden-line Barbell fish

Where I found the pic: http://www.smh.com.au/ftimages/2005/06/02/1117568311591.html

and you can find more pics/info is you type in the scientific name: Sinocyclocheilus hyalinus


----------



## funlad3

Go Cossie! GO!!!


----------



## Revolution1221

where is its mouth....


----------



## funlad3

That's what I thought!!!


----------



## cossie

Lol I'll do it wen I get home from skl

and I have not starte setting up the sw but will soon


----------



## TheOldSalt

Those are really cool. The african blind cave barb is similar, but with longer whiskers and no hump.


----------



## cossie

lol ill put it up now.

Its the one i was doing before i accidently changed to the angelfish last time.

lol good luck


----------



## Revolution1221

it looks like a jack dempsy? but u sid african cichlid before didn't u?


----------



## cossie

Yer lol African cichlid


----------



## cossie

here is a bit more uncoverd to help you


----------



## Corwin

I would say Oscar but it's a bit long


----------



## cossie

nope its not an oscar


----------



## TheOldSalt

I think it's maybe a lamprologus


----------



## emc7

you may be right. Maybe a Altolamprologus compressiceps?


----------



## cossie

Cheese I can't say how close u r EMC7 ur net there


----------



## funlad3

I'm stuck on this one too!!!


----------



## emc7

Well, close to compressiceps is Altolamprologus calvus. I can't tell them apart without a reference.


----------



## funlad3

I knew they were related, but had I known that was your next guess, I would have used it before you!!! Darn...


----------



## cossie

Yer Emc u got it it was of Altolamprologus calvus 


Nice 1 ur turn


----------



## funlad3

Frustration!


----------



## cossie

lol EMC7'S turn lol


----------



## emc7

Try this one.


----------



## cossie

Can't tell at all yet


----------



## Corwin

lol i think you may need to show a bit more of that fish


----------



## emc7




----------



## platies pwn

some kind of kilifish? i dont know


----------



## emc7

Hint 1: not a killi.


----------



## hXcChic22

Bosemani Rainbow Fish


----------



## emc7

very close. It is a rainbow fish. I revealed too much


----------



## cossie

hmmmm my first guess-Melanotaenia trifasciata - Banded Rainbow


----------



## emc7

You got it. That Melanotaenia trifasciata from "goyder river". Should I post the whole pic?


----------



## cossie

haha if you want

Lol i only researched for 30secs (im noy saying its a bad fish to pic) cus that was a good 1 

nice1 m8 

ill post next


----------



## cossie

here you are guys hope you enjoy this one


----------



## TheOldSalt

Flame wrasse?


----------



## cossie

nope but similar colours

also another clue is that its not a wrass


----------



## cossie

a bit more unvealed.


----------



## burninrubber390

i dont know why but that looks alot similar to the Flame Anthias-Pseudanthias ignitus


----------



## cossie

not quite but getting close


----------



## cossie

a bit more uncovered


----------



## cossie

whoops!! forgot the picture


----------



## BettaFriend

It kinda shows the slightest resemblence to the cubin hogfish...let me guess...not even close.


----------



## cossie

nope lol nowhwere near


----------



## BettaFriend

How long do you have to wait to post another picture hint?


----------



## cossie

between 6-24 hours

ill next unviel when i get home from school tomorrow (3.35pm UK time)
or maybe before i leave for school (8.30am uk time)


----------



## cossie

lol its either you guys are bored of this thread or you just CBA to guess lol 

which one?????

But heres some more uncoverd.


----------



## lohachata

i know almost nothing about identifying fish ; but i will give it just one off the wall shot.........Fairy Wrasse ?

let's back up a little....
Altolamprologus Calvus......which one ????????


----------



## hXcChic22

Bartlett's Anthias?


----------



## emc7

I think it looks like an anthias also. But I can't tell which one.


----------



## funlad3

I'm still clueless. Maybe just a little more will give it away???


----------



## BettaFriend

Did someone already guess Pseudanthias Ignitus?


----------



## platies pwn

Pseudanthias


----------



## platies pwn

fathead anthias?


----------



## platies pwn

dispar anthias?


----------



## cossie

OMG you guys are so close but you havent got it yet.

heres some more uncoverd


----------



## cossie

Wow come on guys:-(

lol ill show a bit more


----------



## platies pwn

Hawiian Fancy Bicolor Anthias ?


----------



## emc7

Hawaiian not Hawiian. But I think you've got it. Wait for official word.


----------



## cossie

Lol not quite

ill show u the whole pic and see if you can guess


----------



## platies pwn

resplendent anthias?


----------



## cossie

no lol do u want me to tell you


----------



## BettaFriend

I think I speak on behalf of the entire site when I say, "yes!".


----------



## platies pwn

tell us! please?


----------



## cossie

ok its part of the the threadfin anthias-----Nemanthias carberyi


----------



## hXcChic22

You know what gets me about this? I used to play this "Happy Aquarium" game on Facebook, and when I saw this picture, I just KNEW it had been one of the fish you could purchase on there. I couldn't remember the name, but now that you posted it... 

*headdesk* 

They just called it Carberryi on there... here is a pic of their idea of it. http://blog.games.com/2010/01/12/happy-aquarium-cheats-and-tips-a-complete-levelling-guide-to-the/ (under unlock at Level 14)


----------



## platies pwn

so who goes?


----------



## cossie

WEll i can because no-one guessed but first person to say (they want to do it,) can do it.


----------



## BettaFriend

So does that mean you are going to go again??:shock:

(uh, oh)


----------



## cossie

lol why you say "uh oh"

and no lol i said i could do it if i wanted but i said the first person who says they want to do it can.


----------



## BettaFriend

(just kidding)


----------



## cossie

LOL first person who say's they want to do the next picture can


----------



## BettaFriend

I do! I do!


----------



## cossie

lol ok its down to you for the next one


----------



## BettaFriend

Here we go;








Thanks for letting me go next!


----------



## platies pwn

is it salt water?


----------



## BettaFriend

Do y'all want me to give y'all's only clue on whether it is SW or not?


----------



## cossie

hmmmm i dont suppose you could enlarge it at-all


----------



## BettaFriend

You can enlarge it by clicking the image (like you normally would), then when it brings up the separate window, hold control and press +. That will zoom in on the window itself.

Do the same, but *-* (instead of plus) to get the window zoom back to 100%.


----------



## platies pwn

Canary Wrasse?


----------



## BettaFriend

Nope. Not a Canary Wrasse


----------



## cossie

im guessing a wrass of somekind??

But tell you what.......Ypu really got me stuck


----------



## BettaFriend

I will do another pic in a sec...

CLUE #1; It isn't any kind wrasse! (but good guess)


----------



## BettaFriend

Sorry it took so long! This one is larger, I think.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I got it! 
It does look like a wrasse, but it isn't.


----------



## cossie

is it like a hogfish of some sort


----------



## conradd

Discus fish?


----------



## BettaFriend

Pic long overdue. Last one wasn't really that helpful, sorry about that.


----------



## funlad3

As usual, I feel as if I should know this but don't... Darn you!!!


----------



## cossie

someone else will have to guess this as this kind of fish just aint my thing lol.

If you know it TOS lol say it


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, I know it alright, ever since the first picture. 
C'mon you guys, no other fish looks like this, except for maybe the one that does.

It's not my place to give clues for someone else's turn, but I'll tell you this: This fish looks nothing like the others of it's major group ( group = wrasses, basses, gobies, damels, cardinals, etc.. ) and as such it's not what you'd expect, so that's probably what's making this so hard.


----------



## emc7

the dorsal spot looks like a dwarf pike cichlid, but the shape is wrong and you wouldn't use that substrate for a soft-water fish. I'd put money on salt-water, but thats all I could guess.


----------



## emc7

just keep revealing a bit every day.


----------



## cossie

lol are u gonna unncover a bit more


----------



## BettaFriend

Sorry guys! Pic long overdue!







I feel bad about the 1 hint rule.


----------



## cossie

pfffffft you dont have to stick to that rule it was kind of a guidline lol and u can count me out on this pic lol

i have no idea


----------



## funlad3

Is it some sort of damsel?


----------



## BettaFriend

Ok, in that case;

CLUE#2; It is a saltwater fish.
CLUE#3; It is not a damsel of any kind.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Ummm.... Really sorry, I know this has nothing to do with this thread, but how do I create a new thread?... I'm new....lol


----------



## cossie

lol here you go m8 welcome to the forums.

all u need to do is open the categori u want eg; genreral freshwater then in bold above the threads there should be something called new thread


----------



## Cacatuoides

is it a cichlid?


----------



## emc7

not a cichlid because of clue #2. No saltwater cichlids that I know of.


----------



## Cacatuoides

Hah, okay, I misread that one.


----------



## funlad3

I'm totally confused, so I'll randomly guess that it's a butterfly fish of sorts?


----------



## BettaFriend

This is a tricky one, I guess. Thought it'd be too easy. Guess I chose a good one.

Anyway, Pic #5








This is just about the whole pic, but I'll put the whole pic up later.


----------



## hXcChic22

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rainford's Goby (Amblygobius rainfordi)

Its body shape made me think goby or blenny but the face didn't look right. I found it though!


----------



## BettaFriend

*You won!*

Nice work! I've only ever heard it be called a court Jester Goby, but it is the same fish.

It's your turn now.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Thank you very much cossie!


----------



## lohachata

well...i never would have gotten that one..but i am not very good at this game anyhow...lol.....hmmmmm...well ; i might be able to guess an angelfish...
cossie......pleeeease learn how to spell...i just know that you can't be english..maybe greek or polish or something.


----------



## BettaFriend

hXcChic22 won about 12 hours ago. Wonder if she knows she is next.


----------



## cossie

lohachata said:


> well...i never would have gotten that one..but i am not very good at this game anyhow...lol.....hmmmmm...well ; i might be able to guess an angelfish...
> cossie......pleeeease learn how to spell...i just know that you can't be english..maybe greek or polish or something.


lol i am english it's just we always use somewthing called text talk on our computers and phones which is where we shorten words like you inti u.

sorry just hard habbit to get out of
;p;:-(


----------



## funlad3

Argh! See, I should have known! It was in one of your questions too!


----------



## hXcChic22

Sorry, I'm here! Just trying to find a good picture to do!

Edit: ok, found one. My apologies that he kinda blends in with the background but it's the best one I could find. 










(http://i55.tinypic.com/1z3xdll.jpg)


----------



## funlad3

Like my new avatar hXcChic22? Remind you of anything???


----------



## hXcChic22

funlad3 said:


> Like my new avatar hXcChic22? Remind you of anything???


Why, I believe it's a marine betta. Shuddup


----------



## funlad3

Kuhli loach? I'd need a new pair of pants if I was right on my first guess again!


----------



## hXcChic22

HA, you wish it was as easy as a kuhli


----------



## BettaFriend

Is it the long-nose loach?


----------



## hXcChic22

Nope... 
Hint: It is NOT a loach.


----------



## BettaFriend

Is it a darter characin?


----------



## Albino_101

I don't think so, I don't see the black stripe at the tip of the nose.


----------



## Albino_101

Also can I please do the next one, I think i got a really hard photo to determine the fish species!!


----------



## BettaFriend

Yeah, anything similar is worth a try, though (ok, maybe not).

Telling us you have a really hard one makes it less likely you'd go next (unless you won).


----------



## hXcChic22

Next pic:









http://tinypic.com/r/2lxfj3b/7


----------



## funlad3

I cheated and found it within two minutes. I'll PM you how...


----------



## cossie

an update if possible


----------



## hXcChic22

Hey guys I can't update it anymore because the picture was on my computer and right now it's out of comission. funlad, if YOU want to finish it up since you know what it is, feel free.


----------



## funlad3

Got it. Give me a minute or two.

Found it again!

Here: 











Sorry, I just realized this was only slightly better. I'll reveal more after I eat dinner...


----------



## funlad3

Here you go!


----------



## cossie

sorry again but STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funlad3

Wom wom woaoaoaoammmp.


----------



## cossie

is that suppose to be a clue lol


----------



## cossie

its not a swamp eel of some kind lol


----------



## funlad3

Forget that... It was sarcasm. No it's not a swamp eel, but I may need to Google it now.


----------



## cossie

lol a clue maybe


----------



## funlad3

Sadly, you're the only one who seems to be playing now, so I'll wait a while.


----------



## cossie

come on guys a bit of help here lol


----------



## emc7

Ask questions and eliminate families one at a time. Is it a killiefish?


----------



## funlad3

Nope. I'll only answer two more questions, so be wise!


----------



## TheOldSalt

A Candiru?


----------



## blindkiller85

Microgeophagus Ramirezi or Ram Cichlid


----------



## cossie

@blindkiller85 dude seriously u know its not that so why post it?????

And TOS lol you have it i typed candiru in and found exact pic.

good 1 it will b u next m8


----------



## TheOldSalt

Again, I'm really not in good computational shape to post any pics, so I'll have to let someone else go instead. The weather here is bad, and it's slowing down my internet speed like crazy, making the transfer of photo files maddeningly slow.


----------



## funlad3

Just to be all official, yes; it was a Candiru. I wouldn't have ever picked tat fish, but okay; At least someone got it!


----------



## cossie

ill do it if you want one up in next 10 mins

but u guys will have to agree to let me go next lol


----------



## cossie

ok ill quickly post one as i gotta go out in a minute as long as u guys dont mind.


----------



## blindkiller85

cossie said:


> @blindkiller85 dude seriously u know its not that so why post it?????


Please keep opinions of me being right or wrong to yourself. I did previously search the thread for that fish name if it had came up. It didn't so I posted it. When it comes to fish, they are like fingerprints and no two have the exact same colors, shape, size. I also didn't go around googling pictures of every fish suggested from the first page.

Anyways, Congrats TOS, you're an expert when it comes to fish all considering. My vote goes to waiting until the storms pass for TOS to post!


----------



## cossie

ok dude its just it seemed fairly obviou it wasn.

i apolagise for getting wrong end of the stick


----------



## funlad3

Uh, could you give to us a little bit more with which to work? (Just so that I can use proper grammar.)


----------



## BettaFriend

It looks like a South American Cichlid, but I'd need more before I guessed a species.


----------



## blindkiller85

cossie said:


> ok dude its just it seemed fairly obviou it wasn.
> 
> i apolagise for getting wrong end of the stick



Apology accepted, my apologies for being so rash and defensive. I'm used to much less civil people on forums. 

In my defense that's the only fish I could think of that had that color dorsal and portruding lower fins as seen in the picture. Though I knew the lower fin and tail werent the right colors, I figured it could be an adolescent fish without full color.

I'm stumped much like bettafriend. It's a cichlid but don't know any sort of species. Could honestly be an african cichlid as well because of the little we can see and the possible slender body.


----------



## cossie

blindkiller85 said:


> Apology accepted, my apologies for being so rash and defensive. I'm used to much less civil people on forums.
> 
> In my defense that's the only fish I could think of that had that color dorsal and portruding lower fins as seen in the picture. Though I knew the lower fin and tail werent the right colors, I figured it could be an adolescent fish without full color.
> 
> I'm stumped much like bettafriend. It's a cichlid but don't know any sort of species. Could honestly be an african cichlid as well because of the little we can see and the possible slender body.


i understand

and no its not a south american cichlid ill reveal a bit more lol


----------



## emc7

The spots look like a pearl gourami


----------



## cossie

nope im afraid it not that either


----------



## BettaFriend

Paradise (gourami) fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Close(ish), but no cigar. 
I know this one, but I'll not ruin it this time.


----------



## cossie

lol ur a tank TOS


----------



## BettaFriend

Blue Gourami.

(can I vote twice in a row??)


----------



## cossie

yes lol anyone can guess as many times as they want.

and no its not a blue gourami


----------



## BettaFriend

Opaline Gourami?


----------



## cossie

not gourami


----------



## funlad3

It almost looks like some sort of ram...


----------



## cossie

haha not a ram but ill reveal some more


----------



## platies pwn

please dont yell at me if im horribly wrong.ive never seen a jack dempsey but something tells me its a jack dempsey


----------



## funlad3

You may actually be right! I've never seen one until Google showed me, and it reminds me of my Marine Betta. (My avatar.







)


----------



## emc7

your avatar reminds me of a paratilapia bleekeri, a madagascar cichlid.


----------



## blindkiller85

beani cichlid ? 

Wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong


----------



## cossie

nope i am in school now so keep guessing till i get home when ill reveal a bit more


----------



## cossie

ok heres some more of the picture lol


----------



## funlad3

"your avatar reminds me of a paratilapia bleekeri, a madagascar cichlid."

The likeness there is almost creepy. I'll get a video of it eating tonight.


----------



## platies pwn

jaguar cichlid?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Kooky, man...kooky.


----------



## platies pwn

kooky??????


----------



## funlad3

TOS is allowed to use cool lingo like that. He's pretty slick.


----------



## cossie

nope im at school so ill update pic later


----------



## blindkiller85

I've seen this fish before...I don't remember what the crap it's called.


----------



## cossie

lol its a kinda hard one


----------



## TheOldSalt

Wow, I knew it was an obscure clue, but to not even be recognized as one.. yikes.


----------



## cossie

ok just got home from school so an update


----------



## cossie

ok last one from me today to let u guys guess when im asleep


----------



## TheOldSalt

Nevermind that kooky clue; it's meaningless. This latest update changes things.


----------



## cossie

lol i dunno where ur coming from TOS and by the way we need u in the Sw fish tank with pics thread to identify something.


----------



## funlad3

We need you in the SW section in general! 

What clues do you have for this picture? I'm confused!


----------



## cossie

heres some clues lol

Distribution South East Asia
Temperature 25-30C
Size 15-20 cm
Water Parameters Neutral to moderately hard, alkaline water is best
Water PH Neutral preferred, but adaptable


----------



## cossie

ok guys come on its nearlt fully uncoverd.


----------



## cossie

ok this thread seems to be dying off a little so ill show you the whole picture and tel me what u think it is.

btw there is a major clue on were its from


----------



## emc7

found it finally scrolling through all the pics on the source site. Not a fish I ever heard or would recognize. I knew it wasn't a cichlid.


----------



## cossie

ok lol first person to say it's common name gets to go next


----------



## sam555

is it a Malay Fish


----------



## cossie

yer ur turn


----------



## funlad3

Finally!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

That was a toughie!
Now did my kooky clue make sense?


----------



## cossie

not too me lol but hey and sam555 its ur turn (he's my brother and i know he'll co ck up


----------



## sam555

oh haha cossie i,ll prove you wrong.

heres the fish you need to guess


----------



## cossie

ornate bichir

found this as i saw a fish like it on a fish index typed it in and found exact picture lol

sorry bud ;-)


----------



## sam555

yerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cossie

ok thats not fair lol u can do another one


----------



## sam555

thanx 

right heres my next one. this ones very hard.


----------



## cossie

hahahahaha i knwow it its a Weedy scorpionfish (Rhinopias frondosa)


----------



## sam555

nope it isnt this one aint that easy


----------



## cossie

really its funny how its the exact same picture lol

so is it or not

and you left the neame of the fish on the image title lol


----------



## sam555

anyway that was the wrong photo this is what it was meant to be.


----------



## cossie

im gonna leave this for someone else but just a clue, look at the TITLE of the picture


----------



## emc7

lol purple rhino scorpion fish. You need to rename the jpg. Try again.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ihm... Sam? You can't just cut & paste the pics with the same filename like that. When the picture is NAMED purple rhinopias, well, it kinda takes away the challenge.

As for Kooky, it referred to an old song called Kooky, Kooky, lend me your COMB.


----------



## sam555

ok thanks tos now heres my final try before i pass it on.


----------



## cossie

female guppy???????????/

and finally you managed to do it lol


----------



## sam555

nope no where near. cossie try let someone else guess because youll probably find it out easily.


----------



## cossie

meh meh meh meh meh, its MY thread lol 

;-)


----------



## sam555

fine but dont look at what ive done on this pc


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ah, MUCH better, Sam.

Yarrrgh, mateys, methinks I knows this one already, says I.


----------



## blindkiller85

Looks like a freshwater puffer. Whether or not it's a Green spotted, figure 8, avacado, I'm not sure until I see more of the fish.


----------



## sam555

nope nowhere near


----------



## sam555

ok heres the next bit revealed


----------



## BettaFriend

Is it some kind of killifish?


----------



## hXcChic22

Mosquito fish?


----------



## funlad3

That sounds right! Go Panama! (I have more posts than you, by the way.)


----------



## sam555

no its not i'll reveal some more later


----------



## TheOldSalt

I was wrong. Forget my Piratey reference. The blue changes everything.


----------



## cossie

HA HA TOS do u know it still???


----------



## sam555

still no-one has guessed it :fish:

here is more revealed


----------



## sam555

also the clue is it lays live young


----------



## konstargirl

That's a female guppy!


----------



## emc7

too much revealed


----------



## cossie

dmw thats the initials.

i dont wanna say it but i just gave u another major clue


----------



## emc7

Am I the only one seeing the name of the fish on the last pic?


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'm gonna guess... Phallicthys tico?


----------



## funlad3

Ya think?!


----------



## sam555

tos your right i see how u got it
i forgot about that


----------



## sam555

tos it is your turn

its common name actually is a merry widow


----------



## TheOldSalt

I don't take turns on this.


----------



## funlad3

I've got this one! Gimme a minute or five. Here! This isn't meant to be extremely difficult, but I do LOVE this fish.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_z5H72IAze...AAAHM/zEsduE2wZfs/s1600/djsfasfkgh4444444.png

Due to resizing issues, go to the link above. Sorry!


----------



## blindkiller85

funlad3 said:


> I've got this one! Gimme a minute or five. Here! This isn't meant to be extremely difficult, but I do LOVE this fish.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_z5H72IAze...AAAHM/zEsduE2wZfs/s1600/djsfasfkgh4444444.png
> 
> Due to resizing issues, go to the link above. Sorry!


I feel like Ray Charles trying to guess what fish that is. But because of what I can see, I'd say it's a saltwater fish.


----------



## sam555

is it some sort of wrasse


----------



## grogan

Could it be a German Blue Ram?


----------



## funlad3

Not a German Blue, not a Wrasse. Here's the next so you don't need to be Superstitious!

This helps a lot if you pay attention to the details in the rock!

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_z5H72IAze...AAHQ/kD_Gt3tdbRk/s1600/asdfgjhajgd3333333.png


----------



## cossie

ok so we know it's marine


----------



## funlad3

Well that's obvious, but look at the rock that it's in for the larger clue! Marine. What gave it away... The color or the fact that there was Live Rock? (Shaking head):chair:


----------



## cossie

the coroline algae


----------



## funlad3

I thought so.


----------



## sam555

is it a ribbon eel


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, but be more specific.


----------



## funlad3

Sorry, here's a new picture.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_z5H72IAze...AHc/C6ja0T-RNII/s1600/aljfbvajhfbv1111111.png

Yes, it's a ribbon, but which kind?


----------



## blindkiller85

Blue Ribbon eel or Rhinomuraena quaesita


----------



## emc7

neat, like a sock-puppet with teeth


----------



## cossie

when funlad confirms, it will be blindkillers turn.


----------



## funlad3

I confirm! Sorry, I've been at a debate tournament for the past two days. Here's the full pic.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_z5H72IAze...fN8/s1600/blue-ribbon-eel-laman-981936-xl.jpg


----------



## cossie

Blindkiller ur turn


----------



## blindkiller85

If I see 10 questions, I'll pick one and answer 1 hint. 10 guesses gets another reveal.

Have fun.


----------



## sam555

is it a pike cichlid


----------



## cossie

That's what I was thinking


----------



## blindkiller85

sam555 said:


> is it a pike cichlid


Ding, winner. You're up.


----------



## sam555

ok heres mine

if anyone gets this i'll be amazed


----------



## sam555

soz forgot the pic


----------



## blindkiller85

sam555 said:


> soz forgot the pic


Glad you got it because technically you guessed the right fish previously.


----------



## emc7

ok, back to saltwater. But which pike was that?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmm.. Hawkfish or Hamlet?


----------



## sam555

be more specific


----------



## sam555

ok heres it a bit more revealed


----------



## cossie

arc eye hawkfish i think it is


----------



## sam555

we have a winner your turn cos


----------



## cossie

waheyyyyyyyyyyy lol

heres mine see if you can guess.


----------



## funlad3

THAT looks cool! Fw I'm assuming? Update your sig. as well!


----------



## platies pwn

a rainbow fish?


----------



## emc7

blue & orange? i'd guess SW. There aren't that many illini fish in FW, maybe some killies.


----------



## sam555

thats a hard one


----------



## cossie

yer Sw but no1 has guessed it


----------



## sam555

is it some kind of wrasse


----------



## cossie

No its not......


----------



## blindkiller85

emc7 said:


> ok, back to saltwater. But which pike was that?


Crenicichla saxatilis ( I believe )


----------



## sam555

i wouldnt say so as thats fresh water and cossie said it was marine


----------



## blindkiller85

Sam, that's why I quoted him(or her) because he asked a question about the fish I posted.


----------



## sam555

oh sorry mate my bad


----------



## cossie

heres a bit more


----------



## funlad3

Is it some type of grouper, basslet, or anthias?


----------



## cossie

hah nope not yet


----------



## cossie

ill update now and next 1 will be tomorrow


----------



## TheOldSalt

Funlad, it is a member of a smaller specialized splinter group, but still well within the grouper/bass superfamily, so you were right.


----------



## blindkiller85

sam555 said:


> oh sorry mate my bad


No worries, just read the entire post next time lol :chair:


----------



## cossie

Wait Funlad ain't won it has he


----------



## cossie

ok heres a bit more but im pretty sure funlad wasnt right lol,


----------



## BettaFriend

Funlad was kinda right. He wasn't wrong, but he wasn't specific so the game still goes on.

Maybe not nearly as un-specific, but it would be like saying "cichlid" when the answer is a "discus".

I am clueless, though. I might guess later.


----------



## cossie

ok lol funlad be more specific


----------



## funlad3

I don't know!!!! Ahh! I only recognized the body shape! Whatever it is, I may just need to get one now!


----------



## TheOldSalt

I knew this one since the very first pic . This had been one of my "wish fish" for years.
It costs too dang much, though, in my assessment.


----------



## cossie

hah ill update when i get in from school and also i like ur clue there TOS


----------



## cossie

Guys TOS basically gave it away lol and this picture nearly has too lol


----------



## cossie

aha frogot pic lol sorry guys


----------



## cossie

here the picture is uncoverd.

any1 guees it


----------



## BettaFriend

Is it a type of wrasse?


----------



## cossie

no, do u want me 2 tell u.


----------



## funlad3

Yes! I want one!


----------



## cossie

its a yellow assesor (spely it wrong )

whoever wants next turn then say* u luv jack *first


----------



## funlad3

At that price, I'll leave them in the ocean.


----------



## cossie

Lol who's next


----------



## sam555

i'll have a shot at it again if thats alright with you cossie


----------



## cossie

U dont have to ask me, Just do It


----------



## sam555

ok here we go again


----------



## TheOldSalt

Another easy one. You guys are giving too many clues on the first pic.


----------



## BettaFriend

An otto?
_
(10 characters text)_


----------



## Revolution1221

def a pencil fish now which one im not sure they all look really similar im going with either golden pencil or beckford's pencil the beckfords has more of a pointed nose i believe.


----------



## cossie

cold it be this? anostomus, aka striped headstander


----------



## sam555

well thats annoying i thought it was a hard one.
cossie youre up next


----------



## cossie

sam555 said:


> well thats annoying i thought it was a hard one.
> cossie youre up next


really lol i genuinlly searched google and found a fish with red fins i types in pencil fish then a picture of headstander comes up lol

any way heres mine.

as TOS says im not showing much first time round lol


----------



## BettaFriend

Your right about that, cossie. I don't think even TOS could get that one from the first picture you posted.

Man, I knew that last fish looked familiar. I was researching headstanders last year, but decided they were too complicated.

Anyway, no guesses from me this post lol.


----------



## emc7

first guess, dicrossus filamentosus


----------



## cossie

emc7 said:


> first guess, dicrossus filamentosus


no lol not a cichlid


----------



## TheOldSalt

Butterfly Barb?


----------



## daniel89

looks like a minnow lol >.> then again you barely see it!

I call next picture?


----------



## funlad3

Doesn't this one have too much color to be a butterfly barb? Or have the ones I've seen just been blaahhhh?


----------



## cossie

not a butterfly barb,

next pic


----------



## Platysaurus

Pugnose minnow?


----------



## Revolution1221

is it a fish? haha


----------



## cossie

lol it might be a fish ;-)

no its not a pugnose minnow


----------



## cossie

next pic lol its not that hard


----------



## daniel89

A shark?.....


----------



## cossie

nope lol, last update from me today


----------



## BettaFriend

Maybe some kind of danio?


----------



## cossie

no but your along the right KIND OF line


----------



## emc7

silver rasbora?


----------



## cossie

again its not a rasbora but you getting warmer


----------



## cossie

come on guys keep guessing.


----------



## platies pwn

some kind of cyprin?


----------



## cossie

yes it is a type of cyprinid


----------



## platies pwn

is it Rastrineobola argentea aka silver cyprinid?


----------



## cossie

Nope I'm sure it's not that


----------



## daniel89

My turn my turn!


----------



## funlad3

Flying fish.


----------



## emc7

No way cyprinid is specific enough to call it IDed. Thats a whole family. I thought pike cichlid was too vague (limits it to a few genera). Still no reason we can't run more than 1 at a time if we can keep it straight.


----------



## funlad3

Whoops. I thought that this had ended. More than one just gets confusing. I move to freeze the flying fish puzzle until room is available. Daniel89, do you resind your Picture Riddle?


----------



## cossie

lol oi wait its still my turn.

its a type of barb


----------



## cossie

ok ill tell you, it was a sucker barb barbodis collingwoodii


----------



## funlad3

I'll try. Here's an easy one to get things started. And beware, if you look at this fish for too long, you'll need to buy it. I. Want. It.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=112749

*What could it be?*

Cossie, Sam, PlatiesPwn, and BettaFriend are banned from guessing. Let's get some new blood in this game!


----------



## platies pwn

it says the name


----------



## funlad3

Exactly why it's easy!


----------



## iheartfish:)

Doesn't that beat the purpose of the game?


----------



## cossie

lol i think people find this boring lol, correct me if im wrong?


----------



## platies pwn

what happened to the thread?no more people playing


----------



## emc7

These threads go hot and cold and sometimes come back. They tend to stall out if the fish is too easy or too hard.


----------



## iheartfish:)

mwahahaha my turn!

Guess what fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iheartfish:)

Hoping someone guesses...


----------



## cossie

Guessing marine fish of some sort


----------



## platies pwn

tiger watchman goby?


----------



## P.senegalus

(how many times can I guess?)


----------



## platies pwn

infinite amount of times


----------



## P.senegalus

(ok) Some kind of cichlid?


----------



## iheartfish:)

Not marine and yes it is some kind of cichlid


----------



## iheartfish:)

Okay lol, big fail, I lost the picture so here's a new one: :chair:
Same fish by the way


----------



## Ghost Knife

iheartfish:) said:


> Okay lol, big fail, I lost the picture so here's a new one: :chair:
> Same fish by the way


Yellowfin Borleyi Cichlid


----------



## emc7

A. Calvus?


----------



## P.senegalus

Yellow regal peacock?


----------



## iheartfish:)

Nope.  Getting close though, I think...


----------



## platies pwn

almost possitive that that is an african.Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"?


----------



## emc7

sure you're wrong. mouth is wrong for a peacock. I'm looking at Tanginika, maybe a shell-dweller, considering the shell in the foreground.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Dammit! I hoped no one would notice the shell!!!  Good emc, it is Tangyanikan!

Now which one???


----------



## iheartfish:)

I expect you to get it from this picture!


----------



## Ghost Knife

iheartfish:) said:


> I expect you to get it from this picture!


Is it a type of Mbuna Cichlid?


----------



## iheartfish:)

Nope. Shell dweller.


----------



## P.senegalus

Is it a Altolamprologus compressiceps?


----------



## iheartfish:)

No, getting close though...
I guess this thread is pretty much dead...


----------



## emc7

Now it looks like a multie. Never saw one with so much yellow in the tail.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Yeah it's a multie off of google images. It had a lot of color, but there is such a thing as too much  Your turn if you want to keep this thread going, but I don't see the point as no one wants to participate. It did get kind of dull, I guess...


----------



## platies pwn

I like the thread.I would have kept it going after it went dull,but I don't know how to work all that crazy stuff.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Here's one to keep it going.


----------



## platies pwn

pike cichlid


----------



## Ghost Knife

platies pwn said:


> pike cichlid


Not even close.


----------



## platies pwn

freshwater?


----------



## P.senegalus

Some kind of killie?


----------



## Ghost Knife

P.senegalus said:


> Some kind of killie?


No, but it is a freshwater fish.


----------



## P.senegalus

A type of freshwater goby?


----------



## Ghost Knife

P.senegalus said:


> A type of freshwater goby?


No, but you are getting closer.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Is it really that long?? The head seems disproportionate to the rectangle... then again, good technique to keep us from guessing by the size and shape...


----------



## Amelia26

well... im not at all good at guessing but can i join in the game?


----------



## P.senegalus

Amelia26 said:


> well... im not at all good at guessing but can i join in the game?


Join us!

Is it some kind of darter?


----------



## Amelia26

thanks now nobody laugh at me cuz i dont know anything bout this but i was looking at a site and this fishes nose look alot like an anchovy's nose!!!! just saying!!! not laughing at me!!! lol.... maybe we need another clue?!?!


----------



## Ghost Knife

iheartfish:) said:


> Is it really that long?? The head seems disproportionate to the rectangle... then again, good technique to keep us from guessing by the size and shape...


It is that long.


----------



## Amelia26

ok... not an anchove!!! lol.... what about a freshwater eel?


----------



## Ghost Knife

Amelia26 said:


> ok... not an anchove!!! lol.... what about a freshwater eel?


No, but close.


----------



## P.senegalus

freshwater wolf fish?


----------



## Amelia26

is it a tropical or coldwater fish?


----------



## Ghost Knife

Amelia26 said:


> is it a tropical or coldwater fish?


It's tropical freshwater.


----------



## Amelia26

could we get a bit more of the pic..... google is not being very nice to me!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife

Here's a bit more.


----------



## Amelia26

is it a x-ray fish??


----------



## platies pwn

It's an albino bichir.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Both of you are wrong.


----------



## Amelia26

well shoot.... lets see now..... what all do we know.... its tropical freshwater.... its long.... could you maybe tell us where it lives... PLEASE WE NEED MORE CLUES!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## emc7

I would bet on it not being a cichlid. The dorsal would be showing in the pic.


----------



## Amelia26

what is the color pattern on this fish.... like is it transparent... stripes... spots.... zig ; zags.... lol....


----------



## platies pwn

I believe that that is a albino of some sort.I got it!It's an albino lungfish!


----------



## emc7

Not albino, no red eyes. Just a "blushing", no color in the gill cover.

Not another candiru is it? The length is right, but the nose looks wrong.

There is a blushing eel, Pillaia Indica, but the nose still looks wrong.


----------



## Ghost Knife

I can tell all of you that it has no stripes or spots of any kind if that helps. Also, try looking at the reflection of the fish.


----------



## Amelia26

i didnt even notice a reflection.... lol.... but i still cant tell.... small phone screen!!!! could u maybe tell us where this fish is from??


----------



## Ghost Knife

Amelia26 said:


> i didnt even notice a reflection.... lol.... but i still cant tell.... small phone screen!!!! could u maybe tell us where this fish is from??


South America.


----------



## platies pwn

Bump...........


----------



## Ghost Knife

You guys still don't know what it is?


----------



## Amelia26

loach?????


----------



## platies pwn

Tell us!!!!


----------



## Amelia26

i agree!!!!


----------



## Ghost Knife

It's a Glass Knife. They're hard to find otherwise I'd have one.


----------



## bmlbytes

Can I restart this? What fish is this?


----------



## emc7

scissortail rasbora [Rasbora trilineata]?


----------



## bmlbytes

Wow that was too fast.

You are correct


----------



## OhYesItsMe

What kind of fish is this? :fish: Yes I mean this yellow one!


----------



## bmlbytes

Angelfish maybe?


----------



## platies pwn

bump...............


----------



## platies pwn

bump...................


----------



## StripesAndFins

I'm going to say that bmlbytes is right. That's what it looks like to me.

It's his turn to post a pic.


----------



## bmlbytes




----------



## platies pwn

Easy.Jack Dempsey.


----------



## bmlbytes

Not a Jack Dempsey


----------



## platies pwn

It's a german blue ram!


----------



## bmlbytes

There you go, your turn.


----------



## platies pwn

Skip.......


----------



## platies pwn

Anybody want to go?


----------



## platies pwn

Anyone?Please?


----------



## P.senegalus

Here's one:


----------



## platies pwn

An african cichlid of some sort?


----------



## P.senegalus

Yes, it is.

Here's a bit more:


----------



## bmlbytes

Since its in your signature, I am going to guess P. saulosi. Its definitely a mbuna of some sort.


----------



## P.senegalus

It's not P. saulosi  . 
I probably won't be here tomorrow so here's a little more:


----------



## emc7

A featherfin, Tanganyikan. Maybe Cyathopharynx furcifer?


----------



## P.senegalus

emc7 said:


> A featherfin, Tanganyikan. Maybe Cyathopharynx furcifer?


You're right!








Your turn


----------



## Fishpunk

Removed. Tell me where to find the rules.


----------



## platies pwn

Fishpunk said:


> Okay, here is another one. This one will be tough because these are juveniles and don't have adult coloration yet.


It's not your turn......


----------



## platies pwn

bump........


----------



## cossie

whos turn is it anyway?


----------



## platies pwn

cossie said:


> whos turn is it anyway?


emc7.


----------



## cossie

platies, its been so long since he guessed that im sure he wont mond so go ahead and choose one lol, after all your the one who bumped it so u clearly like this game


----------



## bmlbytes




----------



## cossie

turtle

lol i bet its not


----------



## bmlbytes




----------



## cossie

hHhAHAHA my turn











good luck, ill reveal more tomorrow


----------



## Blerty

It's a ram


----------



## Blerty

It is a ram


----------



## Roland Mick

*Hmmm, looks like a giant gourami to me*

Judging by the two long slender fins on the bottom and the anal fin, it's definitly a type of gourami.


----------



## Roland Mick

Aww snap it IS a ram cichlid, german blue to be exact.


----------



## cossie

bump lets regenerate this


----------

